# 24 Babies! rex, top eared, hooded, in NH, available in 3 weeks



## Mamishax (Apr 13, 2013)

I bought two female rats from my local pet store about 2 weeks ago. They were sooo cute and friendly and chubby XD I fell in love with them. well turns out they were prego and now i have 24 babies. I love the babies but 24 is a bit too many for me to keep so i am giving them away to good homes. 
My two girls are named Peach and Toad. Toad is a blue, hooded, top eared, rex. she had 14 babies who all seem to be hooded aswell. Peach is a top eared, blue, smooth coat with white on her belly and feet. she had 10 babies who are a mix of hooded and full coat.
message me for pictures. they will be available to take home in 23 days.


----------

